#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Западные буддийские монахи, нашедшие духовное удовлетворение в дебрях Шри-Ланки

## Ануруддха

Джнан Нанда

Шри-Ланка давно привлекает буддийских монахов и ученых со всего мира своим богатым буддийским наследием и ресурсами. В то время как монастыри и национальные университеты являются знаменитыми центрами буддийского образования, изолированные лесные обители так же занимают верхние места в списке достопримечательностей у тех, кто ищет возможность практиковать и изучать буддизм. Недавно два западных монаха стали использовать социальную сеть для того, чтобы поделиться своей духовной радостью от жизни в центральном районе острова – среди красивых холмов, покрытых зарослями диких джунглей.

Для простой и гармоничной жизни эти монахи возвели себе кути (kuti - небольшая монашеская хижина, домик). Один из них – это дост. Тханио тхера (Thaniyo Thera) из Южной Африки, другой – дост. Нянамоли тхера (Nyanamoli Thera) из Сербии. Оба они имеют высшее монашеское посвящение. Во время общения через сайт «Buddhistdoor Global» Ачан Нянамоли нам рассказал: «Когда мы тут появились, то здесь ничего не было, ни построек, ни воды, никаких дорог. Мы самостоятельно выстроили жилища для затворничества». Он объяснил, что они строили жилища постепенно, придерживаясь во всём простоты и не нанося вред красивой природной среде, при этом им помогали два местных мирянина, поскольку определённые правила монашеской дисциплины – Винаи не развешают монахам самим копать землю.

Это уединенное получило название – «Обитель на склоне холма» (Hillside Hermitage). Обитель расположена на горном хребте Наклс (Knuckles Mountain Range, наклс – в пер. с англ.: костяшки пальцев), что в трёх часах езды от города Канди. После многочисленных неудачных попыток Ачана Нянамоли найти подходящее отшельническое место, преданные буддисты миряне, узнав об этом желании двух монахов, привели их к нему. После осмотра этого изолированного, нетронутого места, расположенного среди высоких старых деревьев, Ачан Нянамоли сразу решил, что это место правильное. Поскольку горная цепь является местом большого биологического разнообразия, включая охраняемый тропический лес, то этим двум монахам очень повезло обитать в такой окружающей среде, где у них есть возможность регулярно заниматься медитацией.

Прежде, чем приехать на Шри-Ланку эти два монаха получили полное монашеское посвящение в лесной традиции дост. Ачана Ча, и в течение многих лет обучались – дост. Ачан Нянамоли в Англии и Таиланде, а дост. Тханио в Англии. На вопрос о своём решении следовать монашеской жизни Ачан Нянамоли ответил: «Не было чего-то особенного в том, что вызвало у меня желание стать монахом, по большей части это произошло просто вследствие обычного роста понимания и осознания неизбежности страдания в человеческой жизни». Два монаха зависят от ежедневного сбора подаяния в деревнях у подножия гор. На это уходит почти два часа – для спуска и подъема назад. Ачан Нянамоли добавил, что они также получают поддержку от тех добрых людей, которые следят за их активностью на Фэйсбуке. Средства, перечисляемые на банковский счет отшельнического жилища, и управляемые доверенным человеком из мирян, покрывают остальные расходы, которые требуются на строительные материалы для кути и на их обслуживание.

Регулярные новостные обновления в фэйсбуке предоставляют людям возможность узнать о монашеской жизни в горах. Монахи загружают в фэйсбук удивительные фотографии, отражающие их ежедневную деятельность на горе, где они живут в гармонии с другими обитателями. «Мы сталкиваемся с большим количеством змей, от безвредных до ядовитых, с такими как кобры, крайты и гадюки» – рассказал Ачан Нянамоли. «Здесь обитает множество местных видов ящериц, лягушек, несколько видов горных орлов, большое количество оленей замбара, диких свиней и других животных». Несмотря на то, что местные жители предупреждают их о присутствии леопардов, Ачан Нянамоли сказал, что до сих пор они ни одного из них не видели.

Как правило, эти два монаха стараются документировать свои встречи с теми животными, с которыми им приходится сталкиваться. Часто животные неопасны, если их не беспокоить, однако бывали случаи, когда монахам приходилось принимать меры предосторожности. Был случай, когда очковая кобра упала на крышу кути, и им нужно было аккуратно её поймать и выпустить в безопасном месте. В другой раз – «Вблизи кути мы поймали ланкийского ленточного крайта (krait - змея) на кустах чайного дерева, и затем, отойдя далеко в лес, выпустили эту ядовитую змею». Тем не менее, тхера с печалью рассказывает, что даже в этой дикой местности, окружающая среда всё ещё сталкивается с опасностями связанными с человеком. Здесь есть охотники, рыскающие по лесам, а большие деревья могут незаконно рубить.

Применяя свои навыки фотографирования, полученные перед своим посвящением в монахи, Ачан Нянамоли объясняет, что он стремится показать людям альтернативный образ жизни, посвященный практике Дхаммы, в котором прямые контакты с обществом сведены до минимума. «Фотографии, которые мы делаем, это простой способ показать реальную возможность такого образа жизни, который близок к дикой первозданности, к самой природе». Несмотря на то, что их окружает дикий лес, тхеры продолжают поддерживать одну из основных обязанностей монаха – время от времени они обучают Дхамме через переписку или лично, или через аудиозаписи сессий вопросов и ответов. Ачан Нянамоли отмечает: «Мы считаем важным и обязательным для себя только то, что не вовлекает нас слишком сильно в какую-то иную деятельность, которая могла бы увести нас от того природного окружения, в котором мы живем».

Пер. с англ.: Цветкова Павла
Источник: https://www.buddhistdoor.net/news/we...i-lankan-wilds
Страничка в фэйсбуке: https://www.facebook.com/hillside.hermitage

----------

Амв (20.05.2017), Асцелина (11.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (21.05.2017), Йен (20.05.2017)

----------

